# Lowell MA show, anyone going?



## cowseatmaize (Sep 5, 2006)

I hope to and hope to see you there.
http://users.erols.com/choyt/mvbc


----------



## bottlecol345 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yea Ill probably be going to that show

 -Chris


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 5, 2006)

I will be set up there. It is a nice show, and there are often some good deals. I have found that many collectors are preparing for the numerous Fall auctions, as well as the Heckler tailgate and Keene weekend, so there will be plenty of selling! Plan to attend, it should be a good show. 

 Members of this website.... Please stop by and say hello, as I would love to put some faces with the names!

 Mike George


----------



## Mike O (Sep 5, 2006)

I will be there! Hey Mike, (earlyglass) I will stop by and say HI!


----------



## Precious Little (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll be there, too. Look for the "Moxie" hat. That's me.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 6, 2006)

could someone please confirm the date (24th) ? I need to make work arrangements so must be sure...we are travelling some distance...
 Thank you....                                                                 Joe


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 21, 2006)

> Look for the "Moxie" hat


 Will do, are you setting up? Sounds like a good place to look for the Moxie opener/stopper I want.


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 21, 2006)

Joe,  

 Yes, the show is the 24th. Are you coming up from PA? Well we better make sure that we have what your looking for. What would that be? 

 Mike


----------



## Precious Little (Sep 22, 2006)

No setup for me ... I'm looking to purchase. Also, a friend from work would like me to see if I can find a bottle from her family's dairy in Atlanta: Cox's Silver Leaf Dairy. Any of you milk bottle collectors familiar with that brand?


----------



## bottlecol345 (Sep 22, 2006)

Ill be at the show! Bring your insulators!!!!

 -Chris


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 22, 2006)

Mike...How will we know your booth?...we'll be sure and drop by...thanks for the response,...                                       Joe                 P.S I've always had a difficult time limiting myself  to just one category, although I like Honey and maple syrup themed bottles, also inks and crude meds...Thanks,...J.B.


----------

